# Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!!



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

If you need injectors this is the man to see. Very straight forward, very knowledgeable. Great products at the best prices. I can't say enough about how happy I am in my transactions with Scott. I highly recommend him and his products to anyone in need of fueling!!
Thanks Brandon


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1QUIKVR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great seller.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (radoboy)*

I hope he sells injectors for the next 50 years!


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (veedub11)*

well scott is number one in my book as well!
ive bought 4 sets of injectors and sent many customers to him... 
all speak the same tune


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1.8T3t04e)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definately !
Scott is a good man.....
Bought a part from him...was here in Canada in less than 3 days.The guy knows what he is talking about and is excelletn to deal with.





















for scott!
Scott feel like buying the guys beer?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (leebro61)*

I just bought some from him should arrive tomorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (VW blk Jetta3)*

I also picked up some 55 pounders (570cc), for my rado project... Great seller should be here tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

Scott = The Man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (Justinian)*

yeah scott's the man


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (blackbunny)*

the info I've got from scott was awesome. I've never bought any injectors but he's answered a million questions for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Yep! Got some 30#ers from him a while ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

I bought my 55lb injectors from him and will be buying my 72lb injectors from him also.
He is definatly one of the best sellers on Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Raddoboy (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (BubonicCorrado)*

Nothing but good words from me too!! Here


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (Raddoboy)*

Well Scott looks like your feedback is all +ve...
so i guess your buying us BEER!!





















on SCOTT!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yea, when I bought my last set of injectors from him he was in Japan. 
I told him I needed them quickly and he had em to me by the end of the week.


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (mattstacks)*

Glad to hear everyone is in the same boat as me!! Good work Scott!!


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1QUIKVR)*

Well, since everybody has there noses up Scott's arse, I'll join in... LOL.
SNS doesn't sell hardware, but sometimes folks like buying chips with injectors and will back us into a corner about it. When the need arises, Scott has come through with flying colors. Even if we could get them cheaper somwhere else (unlikely), it's great to have one source that will deliver promptly and actually knows a little somethin' about what they're selling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1QUIKVR)*

I bought my Siemens Deka 55 lbs. injectors from him, and had them in a box for about 6 months, when I finally installed them, I noticed one was leaking badly. I notified Scott, and he sent a replacement to me in Canada within a few days, without even asking any questions! I was happy to say the least! Scott deserves praise for that in my books. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nc16v (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (Agtronic)*

I've never heard of the guy, but after reading this thread, I am curiously compelled to find out more about this Scott F. Williams!
Seriously tho, I bought injectors from him, too. Great guy. Three cheers!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (nc16v)*

Scott F. Williams


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (Agtronic)*

My 570cc injectors just got here...w00t


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (BubonicCorrado)*

My new ones are on the way!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1QUIKVR)*

getting ready for some 560cc!!
WOOT!!!


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

You guys are all very kind and it feels *great* to be appreciated like this. Most of Vortex just knows me by my name, but the company/racing team behind all this is growing. So, look for more cool stuff from us in the near future. It wouldn't be possible without your support!
News: USRT has a a website under development which will be full of calculators, database info, dyno sheets, etc. We'll showcase parts and services from the cottage-industry guys on Vortex who innovate and provide unique parts for lots less than the big tuners, etc.
Yes, the point is to emphasize the *TEAM* aspect of the "US Rally Team". Our goal is to provide an indispensable source of technical information, quality advice, and an outlet to do some convenient shopping. Content will come via contributions from fellow enthusiasts, racers, and fabricators. And, remember, rally racing may be the USRT's competitive roots, but the focus will be on the street and the track.
To whet your appetite, here's a sneak peak at our new logo draft:


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (Scott F. Williams)*

can't wait to see the new website


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (xXx TURBO)*

Someone left a set of 4 83# and 6 55# injectors in a little white box on my doorstop. All packed up in bubble wrap, safe and sound , Oh what shall I use them for.

Thanks Scott, They were here in 2 days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_yeah scott's the man

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Got my new injectors the other day.......they rule as expected! Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







for Scott!


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (1QUIKVR)*

bump for scott, great info, and product. All around good guy to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (VW blk Jetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW blk Jetta3* »_I just bought some from him should arrive tomorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me too! woooot!


----------



## Le Lapin (Feb 6, 2003)

Very good service, a good guy, good products, thanks a lot!
Felix


----------



## Frenchguy (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1QUIKVR)*

Scott you da man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (Frenchguy)*

this is still going on?
lol
bump for scott again...


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1QUIKVR)*

Nothing but great dealings,and great deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Scott F. Williams(US Rally Team) Great seller!! (1QUIKVR)*

I own the second page! 
And Scott is a great dealer, thanks for the 42#ers.
~Ryan


----------

